# 14 year old In toronto, want to start up band



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

hey im zack im 14 and i'v been playing guitar for almost a year. I would like to start a band so i get better. I love artists such as black sabbath, jimi hendrix, nirvana, led Zeppelin, The Who, and Guns n Roses. I live in richmond hill which is just outside of toronto. Please notify me if u want to start up a and and if ur answer is no, pease tell me why.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I think what you're looking for is people just to jam with. Cuz you're really not going to get technically better by playing in a band. Unless you find a band that has another guitarist who's better than you, but u learning technique at a band practise will piss of the other band members.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

If my answer is no I have to tell you why? Haha.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Good for you Zack, start a garage band and have a great time. Ask around your school, you might find some band mates there.


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Dwager, finally someone nice. Thing is tho i can't find anyone. everyone i know likes rap music and stuff, or likes rock and dosn't play anything. Thats why i'v been searching here. Its not a matter of getting more technique but just the feeling of of playing a song not by yourself but in harmony with other band members is just such a good feeling, and i used to have a guy here who i was friends with, SICK Drummer but he moved, so u see i can't go to anyone in my school. i Just wanna be in a acoustic band.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

kurt_hendrix said:


> Thanks Dwager, finally someone nice.
> 
> 
> > I hope that wasn't an attack at me. Cuz I will hunt you down...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Cuz I will hunt you down...


You know very well that you can't bothered to hunt anyone or anything. It will take time away from being on the net, buying and playing new gear.

Stones


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry , I don't want to start a band with you . I live about 600 miles away , so it would get annoying to come to band practice :tongue: 

Seriously though , find people at your school...Yeah , starting a band when starting to play an instrument in pretty hard . I had to do everything the hard way : found two other friends , got a rehearsal space , asked around for people to play with us even though we sucked and people didn't want to , made fool of ourselve at our first gig , etc... But that's the funnest thing I ever did . I still play in that band( with a few lineup changes) , and we're even beginning to get recognition in our town . And I started playing at 18 , so you still have the time .

Good luck young man :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I started playing in a band at 14 before I really knew how to play. Its a great way to learn because you learn how to play and leave space for other people. You'll be miles ahead of the guys stuck hacking it out alone in their bedrooms. Go cat, go! :rockon2:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

try putting an ad in your community newspaper, put ads up in the local music stores too.

I too started in my first band at 14. Back then it was pretty hard to find any guitar player, so if you could play at all you could get in somewhere. Even as the rhythm guitar player, you learn really, really fast when you have to play in front of people. Pressure is good.


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys and i listened to you guys, and i Got a band, No Drums, but we have a bassist a keyboard and me on the guitar! and Dwager i ment the thank you in no harm i accualy ment thank you and u were accually being nice. THANKS GUYS!!


----------

